# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Thông số của động cơ bước VEXTA C6244-9212K ?????

## vietpham

Có anh nào biết thông số của cái động cơ này không cho em xin với! Em tìm mãi google rồi trên web http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/stepper-motors/ mà cũng không ra!

----------


## Gamo

Chú cần thông số gì? Nó ghi gần như đủ hết rồi đó?

----------


## ít nói

> Có anh nào biết thông số của cái động cơ này không cho em xin với! Em tìm mãi google rồi trên web http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/stepper-motors/ mà cũng không ra!


nó là động cơ 2 pha cho nó chạy loại driver nào điện áp cao thì ngon

----------


## vietpham

> Có anh nào biết thông số của cái động cơ này không cho em xin với! Em tìm mãi google rồi trên web http://www.orientalmotor.com/products/stepper-motors/ mà cũng không ra!


hi anh em cũng biết sơ qua là bước là 1.8 độ, điện áp danh định nó là 5.7vdc, dòng cho 1 pha nó là 1.6A nhưng vì em làm đồ án tốt nghiệp nên em cần cái catalogue có momen giữ của nó cũng như mấy cái đường cong đặc tính của nó nữa a !  :Wink:   :Wink:  anh có thì giúp em với  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

moment giữ thì có thể tự xử


đường cong đặc tính mình nghĩ tự xử cũng được mà khá nhiêu khê
hàng OEM e là ko có cái sheet rồi
b.r

----------

vietpham

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu làm đồ án thì kiếm con nào có đầy đủ mà làm sướng hơn không

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chú làm cái ni thì tốn tiền khẳm hỉ?

Theo ký hiệu thì chắc con motor này là Vexta làm OEM cho hãng khác, dùng trong máy công cụ của họ nên có lẽ ko kiếm ra được tài liệu đâu. Ngoài ra đây là motor cũ, moment giữ cũng không chính xác & đường cong đặc tính cũng trật lất so với datasheet hết. Em đang tính làm đề tài gì? Thầy giáo hướng dẫn ra sao?

----------

vietpham

----------


## vietpham

> moment giữ thì có thể tự xử
> 
> 
> đường cong đặc tính mình nghĩ tự xử cũng được mà khá nhiêu khê
> hàng OEM e là ko có cái sheet rồi
> b.r


hê hê ! Em là còn gà mờ quá! a nhatson làm em phải google mấy lần mới hiểu được cái từ viết tắt " OEM" ! hi giờ thì em hiểu vì sao mà mấy cái loại hàng này không có sheet rồi! thế mà mấy nay cứ hì hục tra mãi ! :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## vietpham

> Nếu làm đồ án thì kiếm con nào có đầy đủ mà làm sướng hơn không


Anh thuhanoi hình như cũng ở Đà nẵng phải không ạ!  :Frown:   :Frown:  chả là em có cái bàn máy với mấy con step này là ông thầy giao cho luôn! Nên em mới hì hục tìm cái sheet của nó  :Frown:

----------


## vietpham

> Hehe, chú làm cái ni thì tốn tiền khẳm hỉ?
> 
> Theo ký hiệu thì chắc con motor này là Vexta làm OEM cho hãng khác, dùng trong máy công cụ của họ nên có lẽ ko kiếm ra được tài liệu đâu. Ngoài ra đây là motor cũ, moment giữ cũng không chính xác & đường cong đặc tính cũng trật lất so với datasheet hết. Em đang tính làm đề tài gì? Thầy giáo hướng dẫn ra sao?


A Gamo em cũng mới vừa " thông" xong cái não dụ OEM này! Thầy giao cho em làm cái máy điêu khắc gỗ 3 trục đó anh! em thì có bàn máy rồi giờ em đang nghiên cứu làm cái trục z ! anh còn cụm trục z nào hành trình từ 100-200 không a!

----------


## nhatson

> hê hê ! Em là còn gà mờ quá! a nhatson làm em phải google mấy lần mới hiểu được cái từ viết tắt " OEM" ! hi giờ thì em hiểu vì sao mà mấy cái loại hàng này không có sheet rồi! thế mà mấy nay cứ hì hục tra mãi !


vote cụ 1 fieu vì... chịu khó gúc go  :Smile:

----------

vietpham

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tức là ông thấy giao cho chú bàn máy với mấy con step, kêu chú hoàn thiện? 

Nếu muốn kiếm trục Z có sẵn thì chú thử năn nỉ thử các lão sau ở Đè Nẽng xem: anhxco, writewin, blueocean. Nhiều khi mấy lão ấy làm cho chú từ A-Z luôn.

----------


## solero

Không có gì sướng bằng làm đề tài với hàng OEM. Cứ chém gió tung trời lên, thầy phản kháng thì bảo em đọc datasheet như vậy. Thầy có đi Bentley trong bụng Google cũng chả tìm thấy

----------

Gamo, nhatson, vietpham

----------


## Gamo

thấy kêu đưa datasheet cho thầy kiểm tra, chém quá, cho zero điểm

----------


## vietpham

> vote cụ 1 fieu vì... chịu khó gúc go


 :Frown:   :Frown:  ko có anh chắc e còn lục gúc go dài dài  :Frown:

----------


## vietpham

A GAMO e bên cơ điện tử về phần cơ khí cũng gà mờ lắm a!hê hê làm ra chắc nó không song song nỗi ! em có xuống chỗ anh writewin xem rồi! mà ảnh có cái trục z hành trình có 70 mấy a! không biết em làm cái đó ổn ko anh!
@@@ a SOLERO hix mỗi ông mỗi ý nên e sợ "chém" ko lại cả 3 ông đâu anh  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tuỳ ông thầy của chú tính làm gì? Neu máy mini làm pcb thì 70mm dư đất rồi.

----------


## vietpham

> Hehe, tuỳ ông thầy của chú tính làm gì? Neu máy mini làm pcb thì 70mm dư đất rồi.


ổng bắt em làm kiểu máy điêu khắc gỗ đó anh! em thấy 70 thì chắc ngắn quá rồi  :Frown:  huhu

----------


## writewin

con step đó làm máy đồ án thì ngon quá rồi, ko thì ra chị thảo ngoài đoàn thị điểm, bả có mấy con step mini đó, giá tầm 40k, đa phần chị hét 70k ^^

Z hành trình cho máy đục gổ mini mà 70 thì dư ăn rồi, anh làm máy cho khách hành trình cũng tầm 150 là hết rồi, chỉ có cái máy bệnh hoạng đang làm bên xưởng là hành trình Z trên 250 thôi mà ray trượt đến 600, mẹ ơi khỏi cần vẻ 3d hay ướm lên, tưởng tượng trong đầu là thấy bệnh hoạng rồi ^^,

hốt thì hốt gấp, anh ko nhớ mặt ai ra ai đâu, vì có 2 nhóm  hăm he lấy, 

PS: em cứ đưa đại cái đa ta sheer của con step nào đó giống giống nó và gần nhất để nói thôi, mấy thấy trên đó ko biết đâu, hehe, vì cái đó chỉ là lý thuyết để mấy ổng hỏi momen xoáy hay lực kéo này kia.... cứ làm sao cho dể tính và dể trả lời mấy ổng là ok, làm máy thì làm sao cho khi chạy ko mất bước hay nhiễu giửa chừng là ok rồi ^^

----------


## vietpham

A Thắng em cũng đang phân vân cái hành trình của nó chớ không thì em hốt rồi! chả là thế này hành trình của nó là 70 thì khoảng cách từ tâm của mũi dao đến mặt đầu của phôi em tính làm khoảng 20-30 mm ( còn lại ăn vào phôi sao cho maximum cũng phải tầm 40-50 mm ) như thế thì có vẻ khó khăn quá. mũi dao gần bàn máy quá  :Frown:  ! anh có cao kiến nào chỉ giúp em chỗ đây thì em hốt liền. hihi
p/s :  :Frown:  Em thấy cách này phiêu phiêu như thế nào í anh  :Smile:  mấy năm trước xem bảo vệ thấy mấy ổng toàn hỏi " mấy anh làm theo tiêu chuẩn nào ?? " ko ak!  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Chú vietpham học trường nào vậy, đúng là sinh viên nghèo, làm gì cũng nghĩ. Step a có 1 mớ cũng thu thập từ cô Thảo mà Thắng nhắc đến ( hình như là tra trên google có), hàng thì hàng tuyển, chú thích thì lên lấy để lại giá góc thôi à. Z thì có 1 bộ, hành trình tầm 12-13cm, khá là gấu ( chắc 12kg), spindle thì chịu, chẳng dư cái nào.
Việc làm đồ án thì đừng lăn tăn quá, như Cà rem nói đó, cứ độ vô tư đi, hợp lý là đc. Mấy ông thầy chẳng ai dư hơi đi đọc cái đồ án của mình đâu, huống hồ là tìm thông số con motor, đề tài thực tế thì cứ làm chạy là coi như hoàn thành. lý thuyết là phụ thôi.

----------

nhatson, vietpham

----------


## writewin

mấy ổng hỏi thế thì em trả lời là theo tiêu chuẩn VN,^^ học ở VN làm ở VN sản phẩm VN thì tiêu chuẩn VN, còn ko thì tiêu chuẩn của thầy vì thầy dạy em mà ^^,( nói xong tự biết kết quả nhé)

ùi mấy cái combo này anh mua về lắp máy mini 4 5 trục chơi, chứ ban đầu cũng ko định bán, vì anh mua dể hơn SV nên bán lại rồi mua lại cũng ko khó, nên giải thích để bán dc thì anh cũng ko thích cho lắm ^^, còn cách làm thì cứ lên xưởng anh, bí chổ nào anh chỉ cho, cần thì anh cho mượn máy làm luôn ^^

----------


## vietpham

a @anhxco : Em học trên Bê Ka a! Đúng là sinh viên nghèo nên làm cái gì cũng phải suy nghĩ không thì mì tôm dài dài a  :Frown:  ! hi cái step thì em có đủ 3 cái rồi a ! huhu cái trục z của a cũng " nặng " gớm nhĩ ( so với cái bàn máy mini của e ) hehe anh ở chỗ nào em xuống xem với a  :Smile: 
a @ Thắng : hê hê để em thử nghe a một lần thử xem! chắc năm sau còn gặp lại mấy ổng nữa quá  :Frown:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ! hihi bữa nào em xuống anh "thông" dùm em mấy chỗ với nha!mấy chỗ "bí" của em mà trúng "bí kip nghề nghiệp của anh " nữa thì rõ khổ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anhxco

Anh ở bên sơn Trà, rảnh thì call a trước rồi ghé, trục z thì nhẹ anh cũng có nhưng sợ nó nhẹ quá lại chê yếu.( e tham khảo bên này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/39...vo-truc-z-mini). trước a cũng học BK, e cứ ghé xem, đc thì lấy dùng, đảm bảo k lấy lời e đâu :Big Grin:

----------

vietpham

----------


## vietpham

> Anh ở bên sơn Trà, rảnh thì call a trước rồi ghé, trục z thì nhẹ anh cũng có nhưng sợ nó nhẹ quá lại chê yếu.( e tham khảo bên này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/39...vo-truc-z-mini). trước a cũng học BK, e cứ ghé xem, đc thì lấy dùng, đảm bảo k lấy lời e đâu


hê hê như thế này thì tốt biết mấy  :Smile:  có chi a qua hướng dẫn sơ sơ qua con C em với nha a ! Mà cụm trục z của a là giống y chan cái đường dẫn a gửi cho em luôn ak a  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

hướng dẫn thì a chịu à, tay ngang k biết gì về cơ khí, cái nì thì nên hỏi máy dk như WW, BLUE..., thuhanoi. con C của a vẫn nằm mỗi thứ 1 nơi đã có tg làm tiếp đâu.
 cụm z mini đó thì y chang link, vì a mua ở đó mà

----------


## vietpham

> hướng dẫn thì a chịu à, tay ngang k biết gì về cơ khí, cái nì thì nên hỏi máy dk như WW, BLUE..., thuhanoi. con C của a vẫn nằm mỗi thứ 1 nơi đã có tg làm tiếp đâu.
>  cụm z mini đó thì y chang link, vì a mua ở đó mà


hihi dù sao thì a làm nhiều chắc cũng biết nhiều  :Smile:  hê hê chắc cái em hỏi cũng không làm khó a được ! kaka cụm đó công tắc hành trình có vẻ pro nhĩ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà chú dân điện sao đi làm CNC? Lẽ ra phải làm đề tài dính tới điện hơn chứ, ít ra như step driver/servo driver chẳng hạn?

Mình có ông bạn cũng là giảng viên, khoái CNC nhưng lười nghiên cứu, biến nó thành đề tài tốt nghiệp giao cho sinh viên làm.

----------


## vietpham

> Ủa, mà chú dân điện sao đi làm CNC? Lẽ ra phải làm đề tài dính tới điện hơn chứ, ít ra như step driver/servo driver chẳng hạn?
> 
> Mình có ông bạn cũng là giảng viên, khoái CNC nhưng lười nghiên cứu, biến nó thành đề tài tốt nghiệp giao cho sinh viên làm.


A @Gamo hi em đính chính là em cơ điện tử ạ! Cũng có học về phần CAD/CAM/CNC khá nhiều anh! mà toàn là lý thuyết suông nên giờ làm đâm ra cũng vướng tùm lum hết  :Smile:  ! Mà cái ngành của em thì mỗi bên mỗi tí chả chuyên sâu về cái gì cả  :Frown:

----------

